# Online Comp (May 2022)



## baseballjello67 (May 2, 2022)

_I will post scrambles for all events here. All you have to do is post your times (and preferably videos, either youtube or a file) on here!_

*Events:*

_1x1 (just for fun)
2x2
3x3 
4x4
Skewb
3x3 OH
1x1 BLD_

*There will be:*

_3x3 R1
3x3 Finals (top 4 advance)

2x2 R1 
2x2 Finals (top 3 advance)

4x4 Finals

Skewb R1
Skewb Finals (top 3 advance)

3x3 OH R1
3x3 OH Finals (top 3 advance)

1x1 Finals

1x1 BLD Finals_

*Format: *

_Everything except all 1x1 events- Average of 5
All 1x1 Events- Mean of 3_

*FOR 1x1, YOU DO NOT NEED A 1X1. JUST USE A STACKMAT (REQUIRED) AND SEE HOW FAST YOU CAN "SOLVE A 1X1"
FOR 1X1, JUST START AND STOP THE TIMER AS FAST AS POSSIBLE!

COMP STARTS ON 5/2/22 AT 7:00 AM PST (-7 HRS GMT)

NO CHEATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scrambles will be posted soon.*

When you enter your times (only if you don't have a video), format your times like this:

3x3 Round 0 (ROUND + EVENT)

Bob Shmob (NAME)

Gan 356 Air (CUBE)

Time1 Time2 (Time3) (Time4) Time5 = X.xx Average of 5

If you have a video, just post your times in the description like how I showed above. (OR YOU CAN JUST POST YOUR RESULTS ALONGSIDE THE VIDEO IN THE POSTING AREA)

*ALL FINAL EVENTS WILL START ON 5/18/22 AT 7:00 AM PST (-7 HRS GMT)*

Post any questions below.

Enjoy!


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 2, 2022)

Scrambles:

3x3 R1:

1. L' F L2 B U R D' B' R' U2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U'

2. D B2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 U' R' B' L R' D F D L' D2 U'

3. U L2 U L' U' R2 F' R' D' F2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 F' R2

4. D' F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 F' R' F L R2 F D B2 R

5. F' B2 D' R B2 R F' R2 B' D2 F2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 U



2x2 R1:

1. R F' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R2

2. R U2 F' U2 F R2 F' R F

3. R' F2 U F' R' F2 R2 U2 R'

4. U' F R2 F R' U R2 F' R2

5. F2 R2 F' U2 R F U2 F' U'



4x4 R1:

1. R L Rw D2 Rw2 Uw' Rw D2 Uw2 F2 Uw' F2 Fw2 Rw' L D2 F' Fw B2 U Fw' B' L' U' Fw' R' L2 B Uw R' B D' U2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw U' Rw' D' Rw2

2. R' Uw2 Fw2 L U2 R2 Rw Fw2 F' R Rw2 Fw' R2 D L' Fw U2 L' D Fw' Rw D F' Fw' Rw U2 Uw B2 R2 U B2 F' Rw2 Fw U R2 Uw' D' B' U'

3. B2 Rw R' Uw2 U2 R Fw2 Rw' B L D' Fw2 B' U2 Fw2 Rw' U' Fw' Uw' Fw Rw2 B' Fw' D2 Uw' L Uw' Fw2 L' Rw' F Uw Fw' R U' B L Uw2 U2 Rw

4. D2 R B2 Uw' U2 R2 B2 D Uw' L' B' L' Uw' U' L B Rw' F' R B2 F' U F2 U' F' Fw B D' Fw2 B' R Fw2 B Uw' U' L' Fw' B D2 Uw2

5. U2 R2 L' D' Fw2 L R' Rw2 Uw' R' Fw Uw D' Fw' Uw Fw2 B2 U' L Fw F2 Uw F2 Fw U2 D' Fw U' F' Rw2 U Fw' R' Uw' Fw' U2 L' F U2 R


1x1 Finals and 1x1 BLD Finals:

Any scramble! (Doesn't really matter how you scramble it)


Skewb R1:

1. L' U' B' L' U' R' U B

2. R' B' L' R' B R L U' L'

3. B U' L' R B U' L' R'

4. L' R U' R L R B L U

5. B' L' B' L B' R' B' L' U


3x3 OH R1:

1. F2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 L' F U R D2 B2 F D U

2. F2 U2 B D2 R2 B F' R2 D2 R2 F2 L' U' L2 R B F2 L' R F

3. F B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 F L B' U' B F R' B F

4. R2 B2 R2 L' U D R U L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U F2 B2 U B L2

5. D' R' B2 D U2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 R F R U R2 B R2


----------



## PiKeeper (May 2, 2022)

If you want to make 1x1 more interesting, how about you do 1x1 BLD? So basically you'd have to start the timer, take the cube cover off, put on the blindfold, touch the cube, and stop the timer. Adding a couple more parts would make it harder than just seeing how fast you can stop the timer.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 2, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> If you want to make 1x1 more interesting, how about you do 1x1 BLD? So basically you'd have to start the timer, take the cube cover off, put on the blindfold, touch the cube, and stop the timer. Adding a couple more parts would make it harder than just seeing how fast you can stop the timer.


 
Good idea! I will have that as well!

(I updated the original post)


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 2, 2022)

I'll join. I'll try to have the times in by the end of the week.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 2, 2022)

They are due in sixteen days, so you have plenty of time!


----------



## Cuber2s (May 3, 2022)

3x3 round 1 average was 10.65
3x3 round 1
Cuber2s
Angstrom Valk 3 M
(9.74),(15.66),10.47,10.61,10.87=10.66 average

I didn't record it.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 3, 2022)

Please format your exact solves like I showed in my first post.

And, if possible, please upload a video alongside!


----------



## Cuber2s (May 3, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Please format your exact solves like I showed in my first post.
> 
> And, if possible, please upload a video alongside!


oh sorry


----------



## Imsoosm (May 3, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Please format your exact solves like I showed in my first post.
> 
> And, if possible, please upload a video alongside!


I want to join, but I can't upload a video. Is it fine if I just post my times here?
And also, I don't have a stackmat timer... so how would I do 1x1?
and for writing our names, can we just put our usernames inside?


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 3, 2022)

Please view my first post to see how to format.
For names, you can put your name or SpeedSolving username.
If you don't have a stackmat, I don't think you can do 1x1 Sorry


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 4, 2022)

3x3 Round 1
baseballjello67
Gan 11 M Pro
(10.32), 11.31, 12.33, 11.32, (18.32+2=20.32)=11.65 Average


----------

